# Mystery Boat - Can you help me Identify?



## JohnsMom (Aug 16, 2009)

I found this boat at our local thrift store. It was rolled up nicely with a price of $5. My first thought - cheap patch material. I bought it without even unrolling it. When I got home, I was delighted to find that it was a nice little boat in good condition. There is no information on the boat that could be linked to a brand. There are very small brass valves.
Any guesses?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like a 2-Man Newco--nylon fabric with neoprene coating.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

I know that boat. It's the one from Jaws right?!


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

We had one like and were using it as a beer boat to drag behind the raft about 35 years ago. Our plan was foiled when we pumped it up and left it out of the water and it pop ffffft and went totally flat.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's a Saturn..


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

That's the one chamber type boat commenly sold at Walmart type stores about 10-15+ years ago. Forget the name, but I do remember the eagle county sheriff officer stopping a pair of idiots from putting on the eagle with no pfd's at very high water a few years ago. Hopefully, they're still alive and learned the easy way.


----------



## JohnsMom (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback...
It seems to be old and of a good quality - too nice for Walmart or Saturn - with two chambers and valves are similar to the "Boston" valves style - except they are brass.
Nylon fabric with neoprene coating sounds like the right material - when I first picked it up I thought it was just really old PVC.
We thought it might be a low-end Campways raft.


----------



## JustKip (Dec 26, 2009)

Stansport, from the early 80s
My brother and I ran class III in one for a season before we tore the floor out of it.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Back in the 80's I worked at a shop that sold boats from Avon and Achilles all the way down to Udisco and this type of boat imported by Stansport. Stansport was just the importer from China. The boxes were marked with the Stansport name but I don't think the boat carried any manufacture company name but they were made in China as I recall.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

The brass valves make it either Japanese or Korean, probably from the mid-late 1970s. The manufacturer's data would have been printed on the flap of a little accessory pouch that was attached on the inboard side of the tube, beneath the oarlock. These were made in the days when manufacturers still considered the BIA ratings essential, and it would have been rated as a "two-man" raft.










I built a frame and 5-foot oars for one such raft back in 1984, and my kids learned rowing technique. This photo was taken at the launch site for a John Day trip from Clarno to Cottonwood on the John Day River.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Its a Dave Scadden Class V rated boat


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Mogur, great pic. I blieve that the boat in your pic is a Udisco import. The Udiscos(210 denier noeprene fabric) were that grey/blue trim color and increasingly larger bow tube diameter. I don't remember where they were manufactured, mabe Korea? The pic from the OP appears to be the yellow/blue configuration with continuous diameter tubes that Stansport imported from China during the late 70's to the middle 80's. Both had the small diameter brass valves. 

Now on to the more imporant bit about that pic... Mogur, You would seem to be a great father. You built a frame and oars and taught your children how to use them. You Sir, have my respect. I hope your children appreciate the gift. It seems that there are fewer men who pass this onto their kids. My father is one of those men and I hope to pass this onto my son.
Long


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Who cares who made it! It floats and look at that big smile from the little guy sitting in it.........I think that says enough! Inspect it for river worthyiness and get that little guy on the river!!

****


----------



## WT23 (Aug 24, 2012)

JohnsMom said:


> I found this boat at our local thrift store. It was rolled up nicely with a price of $5. My first thought - cheap patch material. I bought it without even unrolling it. When I got home, I was delighted to find that it was a nice little boat in good condition. There is no information on the boat that could be linked to a brand. There are very small brass valves.
> Any guesses?


I have the same boat but have lost the brass valves. ANyone know how I can replace them?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I vote Udisco. Try finding some threaded brass plugs at your harware store. You could get lucky!


----------



## varmit4 (Sep 3, 2012)

Buddy and I did the same back in the early 70's. Wood frame--good to go, flipped it many times in class 3.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, that was the day. We also built 2 by 6 frames for those boats, Udisco seems right, back in the late 70s early 80s. Ran alot of 4 and even some 5 with them, typically resulting in lost gear, and trips to the ER. As idiotic as that seems, we were smart enough to wear wetsuits, vests, and helmets. After a particularly poor preformance on the lower narrows in 83, where I "saw the light coming" before I washed out, we got smart [er] and bought some campways MIWAKs. Funny thing, those Udisco's ended up being dragged as beer boats on our multiday desert trips as well. Convergent boater evolution I guess.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

wading pool!!! My dad used to blow our little '12 Legacy bucket boat in the back yard, and fill it with water from the garden hose! (just another suggested use along with the beer boat, and kid sized oar boat) Also, since there seem to be allot of parents on this thread, and boaters who were raised by boaters (we are soooo amazingly blessed, aren't we!) I wanted to invite any of you who might be interested, to check out this FB group for boater parents raising (or have raised) little boaters... River Mammas Group


----------

